# Wanted movement for Lucerne



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Does anyone have any info on what movement is in this watch or where I could buy a movement for it .I bought it from the sales forum from @Delroyb knowing it needed a new movement . I do know it is a Swiss Made movement .The watch is a Lucerne 1960 Divers Watch . The movement looks to be about 27mm in Diameter































The only writing on the movement that I can see is on the last photo and it says Unadjusted . One Jewel . Basis Watch

any help or info will be greatly appreciated

thanks John


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Any ideas anybody ?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Maybe you can start off here. Your movement might belong to one of those 2 featured on this webpage. I see some metalwork resemblances and they also mention the 1 jewel part.

http://www.crazywatches.pl/lucerne-eb8800-direct-read-1960s


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

One of those 2 families/brands of movements*

Beautiful watch and movement btw. Can't you fix it ?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

gimli said:


> Beautiful watch and movement btw. Can't you fix it ?


 I am not technically minded with watches to fix them I can just wind them up and change the odd battery lol

thanks for your help :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I understand... please keep us posted as soon as you find out more. I want to know more about that man made metallic aggregate thingy.


----------

